# foundation white,michael harding



## carlosvelarde (Dec 19, 2014)

hi,

I recently bought a tube of foundation white by michael harding and I wonder if anybody has used it to paint the first layers as grisaille and what is thier experience with it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I follow Wilson Bickford who also has his own product line and he calles it "Fast Flow Base". I use for skies a lot. It lightens the blue and gives that airy look and makes the colors so easy to blend if I'm doing a sunset.


----------

